# Message from Western Digital



## topgear (Oct 31, 2016)

> *Western Digital has enjoyed participating in the digit forum. It is with regret that we won’t be posting in the forum any longer; however we encourage our customers to visit our WD community at WD Communit or via customer service at WD Support for WD related questions.*



Source : PM Received from  [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION]



Spoiler



*imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/xq90/924/iK5m9l.png


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2016)

Wow. Can't believe that they are really pulling out. They used to be pretty active in answering any hard drive related issues.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 31, 2016)

Why can't msi reps do the same? 
Wd reps were at least helpful in solving related queries.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 31, 2016)

why pulling out ? the Rep has resigned from WD ? or some other reasons.


----------



## sling-shot (Oct 31, 2016)

Might be corporate policy to get all customers under their forum to keep it totally formal/official.


----------



## icebags (Oct 31, 2016)

or may be the rep was sacked, because of unavailability of much hdd related queries lately.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Oct 31, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Might be corporate policy to get all customers under their forum to keep it totally formal/official.



I believe that should be the reason. 



icebags said:


> or may be the rep was sacked, because of unavailability of much hdd related queries lately.



In that case, he could have been replaced but here they clearly mentions that WD is completely backing out from our forum and all support will be given through their forum itself.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Nov 1, 2016)

sling-shot said:


> Might be *corporate policy* to get all customers under their forum to keep it *totally formal/official.*


This * is * the  reason.


----------



## VladGets (Nov 3, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> This * is * the  reason.


Help me! I constantly beats out from the forum


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2016)

The WD Rep was very helpful, provided some insight regarding their HDDs, MSI reps on the otherhand are just blatant ad wares lol


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2016)

That's just sad. Will miss [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION].

Now, just create another ID and keep in touch 'unofficially'.


----------



## topgear (Nov 4, 2016)

WD rep was even helping out on other hardware queries apart from WD. He was a very good fellow.


----------



## sam1 (Nov 4, 2016)

Well, every good thing comes to an end eventually


----------

